# Tamron Launches SP 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD & SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 2, 2015)

```
<em>First to debut: two fast, fixed focal standard lenses packed with exceptional features that deliver ultimate performance</em></p>
<p>Both lenses are set to begin shipping at the end of September 2015.</p>
<ul>
<li>Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD <a href="http://www.adorama.com/TM3518EOS.html&KBID=64393" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Adorama </a>| <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1183045-REG/tamron_aff012c700_sp_35mm_f_1_8_di.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1PMU59p" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tamron-new-sp.eu/#/35mm-F18" target="_blank">Sample Images</a></li>
<li>Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC USD <a href="http://www.adorama.com/TM4518EOS.html&KBID=64393" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Adorama </a>| <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1183050-REG/tamron_aff013c700_sp_45mm_f_1_8_di.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1LWvXmY" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://tamron-new-sp.eu/#/45mm-F18" target="_blank">Sample Images

</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>September 2nd 2015, Saitama, Japan</strong> – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces launch of a new series of SP lenses that are optimized to make the most of the superior imaging performance delivered by the latest advancements in digital photography. Sporting a totally revamped external appearance, the new lenses provide the ultimate in functionality and operation. The first two lenses in the series are compatible with full-frame DSLR cameras and offer fast apertures and versatile, fixed focal lengths. The pair consists of the SP 35mm F1.8 Di VC USD (Model F012) and SP 45mm F1.8 Di VC USD (Model F013), and both can be used with APS-C format cameras as well.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Background of the SP Series Renovation</strong>

In 1979, Tamron unveiled the first SP Series lens, the 90mm F2.5 Macro, a legendary product that was designed to achieve the highest level of performance possible. Since then, a significant number of lenses designated SP have been introduced. During the ensuing 35 years, cameras and imaging devices have made dramatic advancements and diversification centered mostly around innovations in image sensor technology and sophisticated signal processors.</p>
<p>Constantly innovating, Tamron developed new lenses to stay abreast of the exciting technological evolution. Lenses launched after 2012, including SP 24-70mm F2.8 VC USD, SP 70-200mm F2.8 VC USD, SP 90mm F2.8 MACRO 1:1 VC USD, SP 15-30mm F2.8 VC USD and SP 150-600mm F5-6.3 VC USD, received rave reviews for their high performance and richly refined functionality to sustain sophisticated requirements of the latest DSLRs with high pixel counts.</p>
<p>To leap forward, Tamron has gone back to the root of optics to redefine all of the core attributes of lenses to be selected as photographers’ “ultimate partners.” The new series of SP lenses are developed seeking the highest level of performance, functionality and maneuverability, and a prestigious external appearance that reconfirms the high quality of the properties that are inside.</p>
<p><strong>Features of fast-aperture fixed focal lenses: 35mm and 45mm, the first of new SP Series</strong>

To develop these two standard fixed focal lenses, goals were established to provide exquisite characteristics certain to set them distinctively apart from ordinary, conventional models. This required a new approach.

All of the key performance criteria were redefined to achieve the ultimate in optical performance. VC (Vibration Compensation) was incorporated as an integral part of the opto-electronics design to expand shooting freedom. Priority was set to allow dramatically closer focusing capability to remove what would otherwise be a barrier to the subject. Yet with all this innovation, the overall mechanical package had to be kept within practical size limits with an elegantly sophisticated external design as a human interface.</p>
<p>Having optimized every prerequisite, remarkably versatile lenses have been developed that boast amazing performance from F1.8 wide open aperture. These lenses can be enjoyed by users of APS-C cameras as well as full-frame.</p>
<p><strong>1.  F1.8 fast-aperture, fixed focal lenses aimed at ultimate performance</strong>

Optimal use of the latest glass materials, coupled with Tamron’s world renowned optical design technology, thoroughly compensated for aberrations of all types to achieve higher resolving power, while fine textures of materials and details are reproduced with subtle tonal gradations. The F1.8 aperture delivers more light to the viewfinder—making it brighter for easier focusing – and more light to the sensor, allowing use even in very dim lighting conditions. In addition, the bokeh (background blur) effect obtained using the F1.8 fast aperture delivers impressively smooth and soft transition from the main subject to the background.</p>
<p><strong>2.  Dynamic close-focusing capability, unprecedented among standard lenses</strong>

Both models deliver astonishingly short MOD (Minimum Object Distance) not available from other 35mm or 45mm standard lenses. Photographers can get closer to the subject with ease, unleashing new photo opportunities with an expanded scope of freedom. Superb image capture is ensured throughout the entire range from the closest to normal shooting distances, thanks to Tamron’s proprietary Floating System built into both lenses.</p>
<p><strong>3.  VC (Vibration Compensation) system, a feature crucial for high-pixel-density cameras</strong>

Beneficial under all lighting conditions and especially useful in low light levels, the VC function provides noticeable advantages for handheld shooting by minimizing the adverse effects of camera shake. Cameras with high pixel densities, in particular, are sensitive to minute vibrations which cause unsharpness and degradation of image quality. VC works to ensure the maximum imaging performance even in dim lighting to allow photographers to enjoy the fast F1.8 maximum aperture to the fullest extent.</p>
<p><strong>4.  User-friendly product design with close attention to all details</strong>

Opening a new chapter in the SP legend, product design, opto-mechanical construction and engineering processes are totally integrated. Every single detail and operating function has been thoroughly reexamined, explored and matured to a form that has a friendly, human touch.</p>
<p><strong>External Design</strong></p>
<p><strong>(1)  Product design with maximum emphasis on the human interface in order to achieve the ultimate in functional beauty</strong>

While the lens is constructed with the absolutely most modern technologies inside, the exterior is articulated to offer the best possible comfort and confidence under a product design philosophy of “Human Touch.” Organically composed lines and patterns on the barrel produce subtle changes in its appearance by reflecting ambient light on the surface. Metal-based barrel materials provide a pleasant feeling of comfort, high quality and durability, fitting firmly in the hands of the photographer. Design of the front face of the lens is also taken into consideration so that it is not intimidating.</p>
<p><strong>(2)  Brand ring and SP emblem</strong>

A brand ring that’s tinted “Luminous Gold” adorns the lens just above the lens mount. On one side of the lens barrel there is an SP emblem in the same luxurious color.</p>
<p><strong>(3)  Design of distance and aperture scales</strong>

The window over the distance scale has been enlarged by 20% to maximize visibility and legibility. Font style of the characters and numbers has been newly developed to enhance the legibility as a critical element of the overall product design.</p>
<p><strong>(4)  Switches with optimized geometric shape and tactile feedback</strong>

The geometric shape and sliding torque of the AFMF change-over and VC On/Off switches have been configured and engineered to deliver the utmost comfort with secured operational feedback.</p>
<p><strong>(5)  Lens hood and caps</strong>

To complete the lens product design, accessories such as the lens hood and caps for front and rear have been totally redesigned as well. Attaching and removing the lens hood has been fine-tuned by optimizing the connection interface to render both secure seating and durability.</p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<p><strong>SP 35mm F1.8 Di VC USD (Model F012)</strong></p>
<p>35mm Standard Wide-Angle Lens with VC and World’s First 0.2m (7.9”)

Minimum Object Distance for Full-Frame DSLR Cameras</p>
<p><strong>Overview</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Natural perspective and field-of-view for instinctive image capture.</li>
<li>Provides the ideal balance of performance and functionality to deliver unexpected opportunities for creative imaging.</li>
<li>A fast, primary standard lens for those who prefer wide-angle shooting.</li>
<li>Provides an equivalent focal length of 54mm on APS-C cameras.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Key Features</strong></p>
<p><strong>1.  Even when used wide open at F1.8 aperture, provides outstanding image quality with maximum aberration compensation, thanks to optimal use of sophisticated glass materials and highly advanced optical design</strong>

SP 35mm F1.8 Di VC USD (Model F012) is a 10-element, 9-group construction, utilizing two molded glass aspherical elements, one LD (Low Dispersion) and one XLD (eXtra Low Dispersion) element.</p>
<p>Two of the aspherical elements effectively correct the field curvature to ensure planarity of the image plane, while efficiently compensating for spherical and comatic aberrations to achieve superb uniformity across the field with high-fidelity point spread reproducibility. Outstanding resolution is rendered from corner to corner and the sagittal comatic flare (a type of aberration that a point image at corners induces a comet tail-like blur), which tends to become prominently noticeable in night scenes, is corrected.</p>
<p>The LD and the higher grade XLD glass elements optimally compensate for chromatic aberrations, which tend to become particularly prominent in fast-aperture lenses in general, and deliver crystal clear images without any residual color fringe.</p>
<p><strong>2.  35mm focal length with fast F1.8 maximum aperture and integral VC (Vibration Compensation) for full-frame DSLR cameras</strong>

The desirable maximum aperture of F1.8 was chosen as part of the very challenging design goals which included achieving superb optical performance, minimizing the closest shooting distance and integrating VC functionality while packaging those key attributes in a reasonably-sized barrel construction for better practical handling. Repeated performance simulations were conducted throughout the entire design phase to assure achieving the essential, fundamental property of a fast-aperture lens in full-frame format, namely the harmony between excellent resolving power and beautifully-tuned background blur (bokeh).</p>
<p>The VC feature has become virtually indispensable in the era of high-pixel-density cameras. Freedom in handheld shooting at dusk or in a dimly lit room is dramatically expanded by cancelling the camera shake that often occurs under such low light conditions due to slower shutter speeds. Minute vibrations that plague cameras with high pixel count can be well muted to make the most of the performance of the camera and lens outfit.</p>
<p><strong>3.  MOD (Minimum Object Distance) of 0.2m (7.9”), the best-in-class close-focusing capability<span class="green">*</span></strong>

MOD measures just 0.2m (7.9”), yielding a magnification ratio of 1:2.5, the shortest close focusing capability among fast-aperture fixed focal lenses in full-frame format<span class="green">*</span>. Since the lens allows for shooting at distances extremely close to the subject (similar to a macro), close-up pictures with spectacular background blur effect (bokeh) can be obtained with the aperture wide open, thereby expanding the scope of photo opportunities. Tamron’s proprietary Floating System, which places a group of elements at the optimal location as the focusing group travels relative to shooting distances, ensures the best imaging performance at any range. From the closest to a normal shooting distance range, image quality is excellent.</p>
<p><span class="green">* Rated top among current 35mm fixed focal length interchangeable AF lenses for full-frame DSLR cameras excluding macro lenses (as of July 2015; Tamron).</span></p>
<p><strong>4.  Optimal relative illumination means no dark corners</strong>

Some fast-aperture lenses “vignette” or have darkened corners due to uneven light distribution. However, even at the full open aperture, the overall illumination level across the entire field is well balanced and optimized. Because there is a sufficient amount of corner illumination, photographers can enjoy making full use of the wide open aperture.</p>
<p><strong>5.  eBAND Coating deployed to thoroughly suppress ghosting and flare</strong>

eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) and BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) coatings, both providing outstanding anti-reflection effect, are applied to critical element surfaces for maximum light transmission. Internal reflections from element surfaces which cause ghosting and flare are reduced to an absolute minimum. Flawless, crystal clear images can be obtained. eBAND Coating, a hybrid nano-structured layer with extremely low refractive index coupled with multi-layered anti-reflection coating technology, efficiently minimizes reflection of extremely angulated incident light—something that cannot be achieved by conventional anti-reflection coatings alone.</p>
<p><strong>6.  High-speed AF with USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive)</strong>

Fast, quiet AF is achieved by employing a USD ring-type ultrasonic motor which enables remarkably precise focusing drive with high torque and responsiveness. Because the rotational torque of the USD is generated by waves of ultrasonic vibrations, inherent operating noise is extremely low and practically imperceptible. In addition, Full-time Manual Focus override is available at any point during the autofocus operation for deliberately shifting focus without switching the AF-MF mode back and forth.</p>
<p><strong>7.  Fluorine coating on the front element repels water and fingerprints</strong>

Fluorine coating technology, developed for use in industrial optics applications, has been adapted to photographic lenses. The water and oil repellant coating applied to the front element surface allows instant removal of dirt or smudges with ease. The coating also provides a reasonable level of durability, and will sustain its effectiveness for years.</p>
<p><strong>8.  Moisture-resistant construction for shooting outdoors under adverse weather conditions</strong>

Seals are located at the lens mount area and other critical locations to prevent infiltration of moisture and/or rain drops and provide moisture-resistant construction. This feature provides an additional layer of protection when shooting outdoors under adverse weather conditions.</p>
<p><strong>9.  Circular aperture for enhanced bokeh</strong>

The 9-blade diaphragm retains a nearly circular opening even when stopped down by two stops. Marvelously tuned blur in the subject background can be obtained without generating undesirable shapes of aperture patterns.</p>
<p><strong>10.  Compatibility with Adobe and Silkypix software</strong>

Supplied with SILKYPIX Developer Studio 4.0, advanced editing software that features correction menus for various aberrations (lateral color, distortion, relative illumination) based on the optical design data of this specific lens. Shooting RAW image files enables creation of more stringent and high-fidelity image quality.</p>
<p><strong>SPECIFICATIONS</strong></p>
<p>Model: F012

Focal Length: 35mm

Maximum Aperture: F1.8

Angle of View (diagonal): 63°26′ (for full-frame format): 43°29′ (for APS-C format)

Optical Construction : 10 elements in 9 groups

Minimum Object Distance: 0.2m (7.9 in)

Maximum Magnification Ratio: 1:2.5

Filter Size : 67mm

Maximum Diameter : 80.4mm

Length<span class="green">*</span>: for Canon 80.8mm (3.2 in): for Nikon 78.3mm (3.1 in)

Weight: for Canon 480g (16.9 oz): for Nikon 450g (15.9 oz)

Aperture Blades: 9 (circular diaphragm<span class="green">**</span>)

Minimum Aperture: F16

Standard Accessories: Flower-shaped lens hood, Lens caps

Compatible Mounts: Canon, Nikon, Sony<span class="green">***</span></p>
<p><span class="green">Specifications, appearance, functionality, etc. are subject to change without prior notice.</span>

<span class="green">* Length is the distance from the front tip of the lens to the lens mount face.</span>

<span class="green">** The circular diaphragm stays almost perfectly circular up to two stops down from maximum aperture.</span>

<span class="green">*** The Sony mount model does not include VC, since the bodies of Sony DSLR cameras include built-in image stabilization functionality.</span></p>
<h3>SP 45mm F1.8 Di VC USD (Model F013)</h3>
<p>First High-Speed 45mm Fixed Focal Standard Lens in Full-Frame Format with VC, Offers Unique Perspective with Significantly Shorter Minimum Focusing Distance</p>
<p><strong><Overview></strong>

* A New Standard among all standard lenses.

* Slight wide-angle delivers a new photographic perspective.

* Responsive to your intuitive and inspirational motives.

* Provides an equivalent focal length of 70mm on APS-C cameras.</p>
<p><strong><Key Features></strong>

<strong>1.  Even when used wide open at F1.8 aperture, provides outstanding image quality with maximum aberration compensation, thanks to optimal use of sophisticated glass materials and highly advanced optical design</strong>

SP 45mm F1.8 Di VC USD (Model F013) is a 10-element, 8-group construction, utilizing two molded glass aspherical elements and one LD (Low Dispersion) element.</p>
<p>Two of the aspherical elements effectively correct the field curvature to ensure planarity of the image plane, while efficiently compensating for spherical and comatic aberrations to achieve superb uniformity across the field with high-fidelity point spread reproducibility. Outstanding resolution is rendered from corner to corner and the sagittal comatic flare (a type of aberration that a point image at corners induces a comet tail-like blur), which tends to become prominently noticeable in night scenes, is thoroughly corrected.</p>
<p>The LD glass element optimally compensates for chromatic aberrations, which tend to become particularly prominent in fast-aperture lenses in general, and delivers crystal clear images without any residual color fringe.</p>
<p><strong>2.  World’s first<span class="green">*</span> full-frame 45mm focal length with fast F1.8 maximum aperture and integral VC (Vibration Compensation)</strong>

The aperture is optimized to F1.8 to create the most practical lens offering superior imaging performance, a shorter minimum focus distance and image stabilization mechanism. Countless simulations during the design phase ensured the high resolution expected of a full-frame, high-speed lens coupled with spectacular background blur.</p>
<p>It is also the world’s first<span class="green">*</span> full-frame, fixed focal length standard lens to be equipped with VC. Freedom in handheld shooting has been dramatically improved by reducing camera shake that tends to occur when using shooting in low light such as at dusk and in dark rooms. Also, the full potential of the high performance of the lens is realized by reducing minute vibrations that lower image quality conspicuous in high resolution cameras.</p>
<p><span class="green">* As of July 2015; Tamron.</span></p>
<p><strong>3.  MOD (Minimum Object Distance) of 0.29m (11.4”), the best-in-class close focusing capability<span class="green">**</span></strong>

MOD measures 0.29m (11.4”), yielding a magnification ratio of 1:3.4, the best-in-the-class close focusing capability among fast-aperture fixed focal lenses in full-frame format<span class="green">**</span>. The freedom of shooting at a closer distance to the subject expands photographic possibilities. Tamron’s proprietary Floating System, which places a group of elements at the optimal location as the focusing group travels relative to shooting distances, ensures the best imaging performance at any range. From the closest to a normal shooting distance range, excellent image quality is obtained.</p>
<p><span class="green">** Rated top among current 45mm and 50mm fixed focal length interchangeable AF lenses for full-frame DSLR cameras excluding macro lenses (as of July 2015; Tamron).</span></p>
<p><strong>4.  Optimal relative illumination means no dark corners</strong>

Some fast-aperture lenses “vignette” or have darkened corners due to uneven light distribution.

However, even at the full open aperture, the overall illumination level across the entire field is well balanced and optimized. Because there is a sufficient amount of corner illumination, photographers can enjoy making full use of the wide open aperture.</p>
<p><strong>5.  eBAND Coating deployed to thoroughly suppress ghosting and flare</strong>

eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) and BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) coatings, both providing outstanding anti-reflection effect, are applied to critical element surfaces for maximum light transmission. Internal reflections from element surfaces which cause ghosting and flare are reduced to an absolute minimum. Flawless, crystal clear images can be obtained. eBAND Coating, a hybrid nano-structured layer with extremely low refractive index coupled with multi-layered anti-reflection coating technology, efficiently minimizes reflection of extremely angulated incident light—something that cannot be achieved by conventional anti-reflection coatings alone.</p>
<p><strong>6.  High-speed AF with USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive)</strong>

Fast, quiet AF is achieved by employing a USD ring-type ultrasonic motor which enables remarkably precise focusing drive with high torque and responsiveness. Because the rotational torque of the USD is generated by waves of ultrasonic vibrations, inherent operating noise is extremely low and practically imperceptible. In addition, Full-time Manual Focus override is available at any point during the autofocus operation for deliberately shifting focus without switching the AF-MF mode back and forth.</p>
<p><strong>7.  Fluorine coating on the front element repels water and fingerprints</strong>

Fluorine coating technology, developed for use in industrial optics applications, has been adapted to photographic lenses. The water and oil repellant coating applied to the front element surface allows instant removal of dirt or smudges with ease. The coating also provides a reasonable level of durability, and will sustain its effectiveness for years.</p>
<p><strong>8.  Moisture-resistant construction for shooting outdoors under adverse weather conditions</strong>

Seals are located at the lens mount area and other critical locations to prevent infiltration of moisture and/or rain drops and provide moisture-resistant construction. This feature provides an additional layer of protection when shooting outdoors under adverse weather conditions.</p>
<p><strong>9.  Circular aperture for enhanced bokeh</strong>

The 9-blade diaphragm retains a nearly circular opening even when stopped down by two stops. Marvelously tuned blur in the subject background can be obtained without generating undesirable shapes of aperture patterns.</p>
<p><strong>10.  Compatibility with Adobe and Silkypix software</strong>

Supplied with SILKYPIX Developer Studio 4.0, advanced editing software that features correction menus for various aberrations (lateral color, distortion, relative illumination) based on the optical design data of this specific lens. Shooting RAW image files enables creation of more stringent and high-fidelity image quality</p>
<p><strong>SPECIFICATIONS</strong></p>
<p>Model: F013

Focal Length: 45mm

Maximum Aperture: F1.8

Angle of View (diagonal): 51°21′ (for full-frame format) : 34°28′ (for APS-C format)

Optical Construction : 10 elements in 8 groups

Minimum Object Distance: 0.29m (11.4 in)

Maximum Magnification Ratio: 1:3.4

Filter Size: 67mm

Maximum Diameter: 80.4mm

Length<span class="green">*</span>: for Canon 91.7mm (3.6 in): for Nikon 89.2mm (3.5 in)

Weight: for Canon 540g (19 oz): for Nikon 520g (18.3 oz)

Aperture Blades: 9 (circular diaphragm<span class="green">**</span>)

Minimum Aperture: F16

Standard Accessories: Flower-shaped lens hood, Lens caps

Compatible Mounts: Canon, Nikon, Sony<span class="green">***</span></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22162 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/9967792796.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/9967792796-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="9967792796" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/1567116916.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/1567116916-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="1567116916" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/8293962808.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/8293962808-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="8293962808" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 2, 2015)

intersting to see how it shapes up vs canon f/2 IS....


----------



## NadaMal (Sep 2, 2015)

What sort of price are they expected to retail at?


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 2, 2015)

$599

The two has the same price.


----------



## candyman (Sep 2, 2015)

adhocphotographer said:


> intersting to see how it shapes up vs canon f/2 IS....



Exactly

I like the design. Looks like they learned from Sigma. Nice with the silver band
Edit: it is a bit larger and heavier than the canon 35 f/2 IS. I wonder how it balances on the 6D


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 2, 2015)

The actual lens IQ aside:
Canon 35 IS vs. Tamron 35 VC

$549 - $599
11.8 oz - 16.9 oz
2.78” - 3.2 in" length
f/2 - f/1.8
f/22 - f/16
10/8 - 10/9 lenses/groups
9.4” - 7.9" mfd
1:2.4 - 1:2.5 max. mag. ratio
Same filter size - 67mm.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 2, 2015)

siegsAR said:


> The actual lens IQ aside:
> Canon 35 IS vs. Tamron 35 VC
> 
> $549 - $599
> ...



It'll be interesting to see the results of the lens test. The 35 f/2 IS competes well against the 35A, which has been the standard for IQ since it came out (AF issues aside). For Tamron to release a competitor to the 35 f/2 IS at a higher price for 1/3 stop advantage doesn't seem like a winning formula to me. Max magnification ratio is about the same, and the Tamron is bigger and heavier...


----------



## aj1575 (Sep 2, 2015)

Amazing times we are living in. Just as the sensors start to level out a bit after big improvements over the last years, the lensmakers start their revolution.
First Sigma with ist global Vision series who started to kick some asses at Canon an Nikon, then Canon reacted an released some impressive glas, and now Tamron ups its game in order to stay in the game.

If the lenses perform as good as they look, then we have some real winners here.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 2, 2015)

aj1575 said:


> Amazing times we are living in. Just as the sensors start to level out a bit after big improvements over the last years, the lensmakers start their revolution.
> First Sigma with ist global Vision series who started to kick some asses at Canon an Nikon, then Canon reacted an released some impressive glas, and now Tamron ups its game in order to stay in the game.
> 
> If the lenses perform as good as they look, then we have some real winners here.



+1

Looks like some great lenses. And who would have thought just a few short years ago we'd have so many choices? Can't just tell a photog bud you picked up a 35mm prime any more. He/She will want to know which one of the many fine choices. Heck, too many solid choices will only make the decision tougher.

This 45mm could be a real possible choice for those waiting for the updated Canon 50 f/1.4. I know it's not quite as fast, but there are many on this board who are very interesting in IS/VC in their 50mm prime.

The 35mm, while it may be an awesome lens, is facing a lot of stiff competition. Some unbelievable options for us there.


----------



## aj1575 (Sep 2, 2015)

The 45mm is interesting; I wonder what the Motivation was behind this unusual focal length.
The 35mm is very well positioned. It is not as fast as the Sigma (or the new Canon) 35mm f1.4, but it can offer VC (IS); on the other hand it is faster than the Canon f2 IS. And all that at a lower pricetag.

I'm looking forward to the lenstests.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 2, 2015)

Cool! Competition is always good 8)

Seems like Tamron saw, how much money Sigma could make with their Art primes, so the copied that principle but were looking for other market segments not to have direct competition.

It'll be nice waiting for the first IQ impressions and reviews about the AF performance from well known sources.


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi All....

As I did the other day for the Canon 35mm f/1.4 L, I am providing my Canon Rumors friends the MTFs (happy to help!)

Note- I am providing the MTFs in this order:
Tamron SP 35mm F1.8 Di VC USD
Tamron SP 45mm F1.8 Di VC USD

Wow!!! Pretty impressive imho. Your thoughts of these MTFs??

For what it's worth, I'm more interested in the 45mm than the 35mm... I quite often use the 45 - 55mm focal length on my Canon 7D where a bright prime comes in handy... VC is icing on the cake! If USD proves to be accurate, fast and consistent... well... I may be 'sold' on my first Tamron!

Paul 8)


----------



## gggplaya (Sep 2, 2015)

I definitely getting the 45mm VC. I always wanted IS/VC in my standard 50mm prime, and could never figure out why it was never offered. 45mm is close enough, we'll see how it stacks up to my Sigma 50mm ART.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 2, 2015)

pj1974 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> As I did the other day for the Canon 35mm f/1.4 L, I am providing my Canon Rumors friends the MTFs (happy to help!)
> 
> ...



That 45 looks pretty nice on the MTF. The 35 is more reminiscent of the old Canon 35 f/2 non IS albeit with an improved optical quality but it drop offs once outside APS-C territory just like Canon's did. Made it a great lens for crop cameras other than the AF performance. I think this one will be similar.


----------



## mrzero (Sep 2, 2015)

gggplaya said:


> I definitely getting the 45mm VC. I always wanted IS/VC in my standard 50mm prime, and could never figure out why it was never offered. 45mm is close enough, we'll see how it stacks up to my Sigma 50mm ART.



I would hope this could push Canon to finally release the 50mm IS they have to be sitting on, but I don't think that will happen until the 50mm 1.8II's are cleared out of the factory and the 50mm STM's have moved a few more units at Christmas.


----------



## riveraktre (Sep 2, 2015)

The design looks quite similar from the Sigma Art series lenses...hmmmm lol


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 2, 2015)

Some great looking lenses that I'm excited to get my grubby hands on (Tamron has promised them in a few weeks).

Two key points I notice: the inclusion of VC and a f/1.8 aperture makes these the widest aperture stabilized lenses in a Canon mount, I believe.

2) Both lenses claim "moisture resistance". That's something none of the ART series lenses have included. Kind of a big deal for some of us.

Love the new look. These are the first primes from Tamron (other than macro lenses) in a LONG time. Welcome back!


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 2, 2015)

My take:

The 35mm is a complete waste of time for Tamron. Canon has a _stellar_ 35 f/2 IS USM that is wonderfully sharp _and has first party AF routines that you can rely on..._ all for about the same price. So I don't see this new 35mm selling well.

The _45mm_, however = hubba hubba. As we all know, I have been pining for an EF 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM for quite. some. time.

Before today, there were no lenses that simultaneously satisfied all of these criteria:


EF mount
Prime lens in the neighborhood of 50mm
Autofocusing
Image stabilized

And now there is *one*. Kudos, Tamron. I eagerly await the reviews on this one.

- A


----------



## candyman (Sep 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Some great looking lenses that I'm excited to get my grubby hands on (Tamron has promised them in a few weeks).
> 
> Two key points I notice: the inclusion of VC and a f/1.8 aperture makes these the widest aperture stabilized lenses in a Canon mount, I believe.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to your reviews, especially the 35mm. Love to hear how the tamron 35mm balances with the 6D


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 2, 2015)

First impressions review here with sample shots:
http://www.slrlounge.com/tamron-announces-new-fast-primes-image-stabilization/

Note that these were taken on a D610 and do not include full res samples.

- A


----------



## NorbR (Sep 2, 2015)

The Sigma inspiration, in strategy as in design, will be hard to deny ... but hey, I like what Sigma is doing, so I'm not complaining 

Anyway, even though I'm not planning on purchasing either lens, this is still exciting. There's a lot of interesting details with these lenses, the close focusing, the weather resistance ... And although it's hard to judge at this point, from the early samples, the bokeh looks pretty special on both lenses.

Now that's enough announcements for the 35mm lenses. Tamron, Sigma, Canon, kudos, you've done great in that area. Now it's time to show the 85's some love !


----------



## bereninga (Sep 2, 2015)

Couldn't they be a little more creative w/ the outside design? Looks just like the new Sigmas. Smh.

Interesting that they're weather-sealed. Since I already have the 35mm IS, prob wouldn't jump on this.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ...
> These are the first primes from Tamron (other than macro lenses) in a LONG time. Welcome back!


Thank you for pointing that out.
That was exactly one of my questions in mind, when I read the announcement.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hmm.. I'll be keeping an eye on that 45 as a possible alternative to the Sigma 50 Art. 

Supposedly the Sigma 50 lenses (both Art and pre-Art) have a slightly wider field of view than the Canon 50s (46.5mm equivalent in TDP's review). Maybe Tamron's lens is similar in that regard and they chose to badge it as 45mm? But if it's sharp wide open, has pleasant bokeh and behaves itself in the AF department, I don't think 5mm will bother me


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 2, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Couldn't they be a little more creative w/ the outside design? Looks just like the new Sigmas. Smh.



Not to be rude -- I'm actually curious: who actually cares what the lens _looks_ like? 

My criteria for the visual / industrial design of a lens are all tied to functionality:

* Are the focus/zoom rings in the right place?

* Are the non-control surfaces (i.e. the unused outer barrel) great for handling/holding/gripping, etc.?

* Can I access the AF and IS switches while I'm holding the camera and my eye is at the viewfinder?

* Does reversing the hood block access to switches or the distance scale?

* [... 5-10 other functional considerations I shall not enumerate ...]

* [dead, dead last] Is it a horrible eye-sore to look at? Does it stick out like a sore thumb? (i.e. is it meant to be kitted with a neon yellow SLR body or some other nonsense)

Provided it's not heinously ugly appearance-wise, I really don't care. I love Canon's design/handling from it's last 10 years or so lenses (less a fan of the 90s designs like the 50 f/1.4). I do not like the oooh factor Sigma Art shiny glossy bits near the mount because shiny/glossy = poor grip, and the matte bits (on the main barrel) don't afford me the same handling/grip the nice textured engineering plastic does on the more recent L lenses, like the 100L.

- A


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 3, 2015)

35 -> 45 -> *65 *-> 85 ...?

65mm f/1.8 with image stabilization and 1:2 or 1:3 max reproduction ration would be very very interesting for me. I really LOVE the 40mm on APS-C but do not love APS-C sensor's rendering (at least 18MPix sensors from Canon) after experiencing what just the ole 5D classic can do in terms of color rendering/precision and stability against post processing. So something around 60-65mm with very high IQ, high aperture AND image stabilization would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## infared (Sep 3, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't they be a little more creative w/ the outside design? Looks just like the new Sigmas. Smh.
> ...



Some of us REALLY enjoy a good looking AND great performing lens. ..... Let's just say "we want it all". The Sigma Art Series are beautiful design and handily outshine their old, (gold-trimmed *ugh*) lens designs. I own 2 art lenses and I have to say I get enjoyment every time I lay my eyes on them...oh and when I look at the image results, too! ;D


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 3, 2015)

I only wish I had a dollar for every time some armchair expert in manufacturing defended Canon in a knowing tone, saying that a stabilized sub-2.0 50mm lens would cost hundreds and hundreds more to manufacture so Canon would have to charge thousands for it. I could pick up the 45mm and then have some left over to buy my own private island.


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 3, 2015)

I already have one SP lens. While I believe these lenses will deliver solid IQ and AF performance for still images, I would not buy them as general purpose primes if they share the same AF technology used in other SP lenses. Unless 35mm version beats Canon f/2 a lot in terms of IQ it makes it too expensive as Canon already delivers great performance and works for both still and motion images for lower price. Tamron 35mm may become interesting option after initial price goes down. 

It would be interesting to know how long did Tamron work on these lenses and how close they are in design (how much they share for production). That could possibly explain why Tamron starts with 35mm when there are already very solid competitors from Canon and Sigma. It could also explain why Tamron chose to deliver 35mm and 45mm - just 10mm difference in this focal range seems too small. It is very unlikely that many people will be considering buying both these lenses. That could be different if they instead released 35mm and 55mm. It would be also very different story if they released 55mm and 85mm because neither of these focal lengths currently offers fast prime with image stabilization. 

My personal 2+ year experience with Tamron SP lens could be summarized to:

24-70/2.8 VC is good value for money BUT you get what you paid for
Item variance - my first one visited service center 3 times before I got replacement. On the other hand warranty seems to work pretty well.
Initial problems with Canon bodies released after the lens - the lens drained the battery even when camera was turned off. Visiting service center fixed the issue.
Good IQ - after all it is the lens I use the most of the time because of its universal focal range, good max aperture and image stabilization.
Good image stabilization. I don't know how many stops Tamron claims to have but I rarely get much more than 2 stops from any of my stabilized lenses. Tamron does not fall behind L grade lenses.
Not so good AF - AF works pretty well for still images but it is slow and unreliable in AF Servo mode. It gets especially bad when the motion goes toward the camera. It can be combination of lens and camera (6D is not exactly the camera for motion photography) but I don't have so many problems with my L grade glass. The AF servo performance is IMO close to what 50mm STM delivers. In case of 6D, AF servo and non-center focus points is especially bad combination.
While PR materials talk about "weather resistance" it is not a weather sealing! Weather sealing is close to none. Both lenses showed problems very quickly even in very light rain. I got mist over internal element and in one case my camera refused to work because of faulty connection with the lens - replacing for L glass solved the problem instantly. I would not use the lens without additional protection even in drizzle. Plastic bag over the lens and the camera is enough.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 3, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> siegsAR said:
> 
> 
> > The actual lens IQ aside:
> ...



+1 Unless the image quality of the Tamron 35/1.8 IS is significantly better than the Canon 35/2 IS (the Canon is terrific, so a difficult task), I can't see many people paying more for this 3rd party lens. The Tammy is also significantly larger and heavier than the Canon, and the small size of the EF 35/2 IS is one of its strengths for me.

The 45mm on the other hand, might sell well, and I would consider one depending on how it tests in the field. I really like the 50mm focal length and currently own the nice little Canon 50 STM. I'm happy with the STM, but would like to upgrade to an image stabilized lens with better build quality. Auto focus accuracy and speed are important to me as well, so I'll be watching the reviews of the Tamron on this aspect.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Sep 3, 2015)

riveraktre said:


> The design looks quite similar from the Sigma Art series lenses...hmmmm lol



Bah - they also look very similar to Canon's EF-M lenses (and I think STM, though I'm too lazy to go look at mine at this hour of the morning). Making a lens barrel the same diameter all the way (after the mount) and a right-sized, finely-ribbed focus ring will make the lens look the same as every other lens that does that, and that's what modern normal lenses typically look like.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 3, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> riveraktre said:
> 
> 
> > The design looks quite similar from the Sigma Art series lenses...hmmmm lol
> ...



I'm just glad that Sigma and Tamron have learned that putting a gold plastic ring around a lens does not make it classy. I'm a big fan of the more modern, clean design direction that these lenses are taking.


----------



## rs (Sep 3, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > riveraktre said:
> ...



My Sigma 50 (non Art) had a gold ring, and it appeared to be simply thin gold self adhesive tape in a groove as it was lifting up slightly at the end.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 3, 2015)

rs said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



You're probably right, which furthers the point at hand.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 3, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Hmm.. I'll be keeping an eye on that 45 as a possible alternative to the Sigma 50 Art.
> 
> Supposedly the Sigma 50 lenses (both Art and pre-Art) have a slightly wider field of view than the Canon 50s (46.5mm equivalent in TDP's review). Maybe Tamron's lens is similar in that regard and they chose to badge it as 45mm? But if it's sharp wide open, has pleasant bokeh and behaves itself in the AF department, I don't think 5mm will bother me



I've heard that too. I own the "pre-Art" Sigma and I have never taken the time to check the FOV or compare it to a Canon 50mm. And of course I've been shooting so much at wider focal lengths that when I put on the Sigma it feels long. I think unless if one were swapping lenses back to back, anything in that 45mm to 55mm would feel pretty normal. But yes, word on the street is the Sigma is shorter then 50mm.

I think the bonus this 45mm might have over the Sigma is that you hear a lot more about focus issues with Sigma. You don't hear issues with Tamron focusing and my personal experience with Tamron has been they have the focus stuff down.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 3, 2015)

Here are my observations:
1) Tamron appears to be highlighting their weather-sealing attempts in the marketing of these lenses, a feature which the 35/2 IS does not offer. 
2) The MTF curves also look promising, nothing that would appear to threaten the new 35L II, but they do look slightly better than the 35/2 IS (Although IRRC the 35/2 IS did slightly outperform the theoretic curves posted by Canon. So it might be close)
3) It has a 67mm front fiter vs the 35/2 IS which is only 58mm. Perhaps this will result in lower vignette and better peripheral bokeh shape #?
4) It has a massive warranty which is not offered for the 35/2 IS

It will be interesting to see real world tests and the inevitable comparisons. 

Based on initial impressions Tamron has definitely thrown a compelling option into the mix, giving customers something to think about. I'm keenly waiting for real world tests of these two. I'm currently leaning more toward 35L II in terms of 35mm FL, but in terms of the "50mm" FL might well opt for the Tamron 45mm instead of waiting for Canon to release something.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 3, 2015)

I also read a rumor that Tamron developed an 85mm f/1.8 VC lens as well. However they sold it to Zeiss and it has become the 85mm f/1.8 Batis. That is too bad as I know there are many on here looking for an updated 85mm with IS... aka getting the recent 24/28/35 treatment.

In any case, might explain a bit more why the 35mm and 45mm seems odd to choose two so close, when in fact there was really an 85mm as well.


----------



## candyman (Sep 3, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Here are my observations:
> 1) Tamron appears to be highlighting their weather-sealing attempts in the marketing of these lenses, a feature which the 35/2 IS does not offer.
> 2) The MTF curves also look promising, nothing that would appear to threaten the new 35L II, but they do look slightly better than the 35/2 IS (Although IRRC the 35/2 IS did slightly outperform the theoretic curves posted by Canon. So it might be close)
> 3) It has a 67mm front fiter vs *the 35/2 IS which is only 58mm*. Perhaps this will result in lower vignette and better peripheral bokeh shape #?
> ...




The Canon 35 f/2 IS has a 67mm frontfilter


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 3, 2015)

Full res sample shots are here (pan down and click on the samples), but JPG only.

35mm:
http://www.thephoblographer.com/2015/09/02/first-impressions-tamron-35mm-f1-8-di-vc-canon-ef/
(I don't know if that section view gives any glimpses to how well sealed it will be?)

45mm:
http://www.thephoblographer.com/2015/09/02/first-impressions-tamron-45mm-f1-8-di-vc-canon-ef/

- A


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 3, 2015)

For those who are interested there are some downloadable cr2 samples of the 35 and 45 shot with the 5DS/R towards the bottom of this gallery here:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5ds-r/canon-5ds-rGALLERY.HTM

Seeing quite a bit of purple fringing going on in one of the [email protected] shots (lady in the white top by the crossing). Impressive sharpness on the [email protected] shot of the photographer.

Looking forward to seeing some reviews...


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 3, 2015)

adhocphotographer said:


> intersting to see how it shapes up vs canon f/2 IS....


Difficult to beat.. the Canon f/2 IS is a great lens and price-wise are quite similar


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 3, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > intersting to see how it shapes up vs canon f/2 IS....
> ...



Moving away from the Canon first party AF confidence/reliability for a fraction of a stop at the same price seems nuts to me.

Someone made an astro comment, and that's just about the only reason I'd consider the Tamron -- and we'd need to see that in reviews first.

- A


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my observations:
> ...


Apologies, I clearly pulled online info for the wrong lens. (I think it must have been the 28mm IS) Thanks for correcting me.

From the sample images (RAW and JPG) I've seen today the Tamron 35mm appears to only have a mild vignette about 1.2Ev by my estimation. I'm quite happy to live with that amount, which can help bring emphasis to a center-weighted composition without being too obvious. The 35 IS that according to Lenstip and Photozone reviews appears to be a little over 2Ev which would be very obvious to a trained eye. Another consideration is that raising peripheral exposure is not without side-effects, especially in the Canon ecosystem so I'd generally choose a lens with less vignette if available.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 3, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Apologies, I clearly pulled online info for the wrong lens. (I think it must have been the 28mm IS) Thanks for correcting me.



Yep. Both the 24mm & 28mm f/2.8 IS USM lenses are 58mm, and the 35mm f/2 IS USM comes in at 67mm.

I believe the original lower cost EF primes shared barrel / filter ring components in pairs: 24 and 28 were highly similar, 35 and 50 were highly similar, and 85 and 100 were highly similar, so here's hoping the 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM (that Canon is actively withholding from me) also has a 67mm ring.

- A


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 6, 2015)

I was talking to a friend who shoots on the Nikon system and he's quite excited about these new Tamron lenses. Locally Nikon equipment is way overpriced:
35mm f/1.8 G - R11,000 (~$790) weight=305g
50mm f/1.4 G - R7,700 (~$560) weight=280g
85mm f/1.8 G - R8,500 (~$615) weight=350g

None of these Nikkor lenses are weather-sealed and all have a relatively high composition of plastic. So now Tamron is offering a few fast-apertured, optically-sound and image-stabilized lenses for similar pricing or less than these expensive and mechanically-weak lenses from Nikon. It looks like the Tamron lenses will slot quite nicely into the gap in the market where these overpriced Nikkor lenses have been sitting comfortable for too long.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 15, 2015)

Aaand Tamron drops the ball.

It's not pathetic, but it does go to show that not everyone is in the same league quite yet.

http://www.lenstip.com/454.1-Lens_review-Tamron_SP_45_mm_f_1.8_Di_VC_USD_Introduction.html

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1004&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=1&LensComp=941&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=2


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Aaand Tamron drops the ball.
> 
> It's not pathetic, but it does go to show that not everyone is in the same league quite yet.
> 
> ...



Wow. You call that dropping the ball? Have you compared the EF 50mm f/1.4 at equivalent apertures?

How about the Tamron is also weather sealed, can magnify nearly twice as much, has better bokeh, and, oh yeah, actually focuses consistently? This is why chart testing rarely tells the whole story.

The LensTip review is good in many ways as it provides some empirical data on resolution, CA numbers, coma, and distortion, but it's clear that the strengths of the new Tamron completely escaped the reviewer. They hardly mention the class leading maximum magnification - although for me that is one of the most important features, period. I love using a 50mm lens for close focus shot and fine art, shallow DOF work.

It hardly mentions the very pro grade build/weather sealing (which includes internal seals all over the place and fluorine coating). 

The resolution difference between the Tamron and Sigma is negligible, but being able to get consistently accurate focus isn't.


----------

